# Can we use something besides the fish oil vit e to preserve lotion?



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I've been using Barbs recipe for a long time and love it and the people who buy it love it, but the one thing I'd like to change if possible is the use of the t-50 vit E to preserve with. I get it from lotion crafters and it works, but I don't like the fishy smell, especially in the unscented lotions...which is why I'm not doing an unscented right now. Is there another form of this or something else equal to it that we can use? I don't want to mess up a great recipe that's for sure and don't want to switch to something that doesn't work.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't think that vit-e comes from fish? Mine does not smell fishy. Are you sure it's not your preservative or some other ingredient(s)? My unscented lotion doesn't smell fantastic either, but then I've noticed some of the individual ingredients have an odd smell to them.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Vitamin E is not from fish, and it's not a preservative, either (though I agree that the natural Vit E has a distinctive scent...I don't know about the synthetic). It is in there to help with rancidity of oils (it's an anti-oxidant) but it's not preserving anything (that is, keeping your lotion from growing bacteria or fungus.) Are you using something else that IS a preservative? (ie: optiphen, germall, germaben, etc) Because if you're not, you really ought to.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

T-50 or vit E has no fishy smell... I do make unscented and to me it just smells like oil.. but no bad smells.... did you sub anything else in the recipe.. What preservative are you using... I use phenonip..no smell to it..
Maybe without a preservative your lotion is going rancid or something.. Please consider using a regular preservative when making goat milk lotion especially if you are selling it.. Some things just cannot be all natural and this is one of them... 
Barb


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes, I use other another preservitive...phenonpip, I would never make a goats milk lotion without preservative. YES, I HAVE been paying attention! LOL 

My t-50 vit e smells like fish oil straight out of the bottle. I've gotten several and they all smell the same to me. I actually don't know why it's in the recipe, which is why I use it even though I don't like it, I figure it's there for a reason, and if I understood the lady at lotion crafters it is a preservative/antioxidant. I also use phenonpip, panthenol vit. b, ipm, dimethicone,oils, butters, e-wax and palm steric....I can't seem to detect an odor in anything but the vit e. 

I would like to replace the vit. e with something that will do the same job, but not have the odor.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I think you could leave the vit. e out. I like it because I think it's great for skin. But with using a preservative and oils that are stable with a good shelf life I don't think it's *necessary*.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

You can leave it out.. vit E is good for skin.. but so are all the other oils in there...... Liquid silk is lovely in lotion... and feels very good... 
Barb


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

oh, that liquid silk sounds sooo nice. I do like adding vit. e, just don't like the smell of the stuff I get...might try another brand or something....I really like the silk idea...


----------

